# [soved] Probleme mit USB - auto-stop root hub

## drakesoft

Hallo, 

seit heute habe ich probleme mit USB (kein Update und nichts verändert). In der kernel log steht:

```
ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: auto-stop root hub
```

Was könnte das sein?

Er findet seit dem kein einziges USB gerät mehr.

Grüße

DrakesoftLast edited by drakesoft on Sun Sep 06, 2009 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drakesoft

cat /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0/usb1/power/wakeup auf "disabled" stellen

dann gehts wieder

----------

